# K9 Pro Sports Ohio trial



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

The Cane Corso Assoc will host a K9 Pro Sport, Training division trial in Dayton Ohio, Sat. Oct. 30
Judges; Ismail Moore & Eric Storm 

This is a Cane Corso national event, or maybe I should say International event, as they will be bringing over judges from Italy to administer the CAL temperament test as practiced in Europe. 

The K9 Pro Sports Training div. trial will be open to all breeds and is a great way to learn about Personal Protection dog training if you are interested in pursuing that with your dog.

For further information contact; [email protected]


----------



## manny rose (Jun 3, 2010)

I've never hears of prosports! Is this a new venue, anyone here ever compete?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

manny rose said:


> I've never hears of prosports! Is this a new venue, anyone here ever compete?


I think Thomas can give you some info.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> I think Thomas can give you some info.





K9 Pro Sports: Lots of talk, not much walk
A good percentage of UScA Schutzhund trials bring over SV (German) Judges for local trials and don't call them "international" events. Any "sport" that repeatedly pulls decoys out of the spectators and "certifies" them on the spot is a joke.
Any organization that will sell you a do it yourself trial package for $200? where you judge your own dogs is a joke
Any organization that allows civil agitation (photographed) while drinking a Beer, is a joke.
Any organization that allows a registered sex offender to be their NW Regional Director is a joke (individual is back in jail now)
K9 Pro Sports goes through Judges and decoys and competitors like shit through a goose. Try to find a list of K9 Pro Sports "World Champions" from previous years, much less title holders.
Butch Cappel is a great salesman and has a gift of gab, but when you look at the "product" he's selling it does NOT live up to the hype


----------



## manny rose (Jun 3, 2010)

Thomas 
Thanks for the insight! Lol. I figured there was something to it being no one really competes or speaks of it....being that there is psa, sch.,and the ringsports I think we already have enough diverse venues to compete in..again thanks for response....def. don't sound promising.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Any organization that allows civil agitation (photographed) while drinking a Beer, is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Ezy now... we dont know the whole story here:razz:


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> Thomas Barriano said:
> 
> 
> > Any organization that allows civil agitation (photographed) while drinking a Beer, is a joke.
> ...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Thomas Barriano said:
> 
> 
> > Any organization that allows civil agitation (photographed) while drinking a Beer, is a joke.
> ...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

manny rose said:


> I've never hears of prosports! Is this a new venue, anyone here ever compete?


Thomas , is that you ?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Thomas , is that you ?


Jim,

If you're asking if I'm posting as Manny Rose? The answer is NO
I've never been afraid of expressing my opinion so there's no need for fake names


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Jim,
> 
> If you're asking if I'm posting as Manny Rose? The answer is NO
> I've never been afraid of expressing my opinion so there's no need for fake names


Sorry , a little paranoia with all the alter egos going around . Just seemed like the set up to your arrival was a bit too good .


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Sorry , a little paranoia with all the alter egos going around . Just seemed like the set up to your arrival was a bit too good .


No Problem, sometimes the stars just align and an opportunity too good to pass up comes along ;-)


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Butch Cappel is a great salesman and has a gift of gab, but when you look at the "product" he's selling it does NOT live up to the hype


I'm not defending Butch, but you could be referring to most sports and alot of people involved in them.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Gerry, Swami Tommy has no idea if he is referring to another sport or me or K9 Pro Sports, never having been to any sort of K9PS event in his life, never having had a conversation with me or any of the officers of K9PS. Psychics aren't concerned about things like reality.

But I will answer his question about ..Wait I mean Mannys (yuk yuk) question about why he hasn't heard of K9PS. 

You see Tho..... er, Manny, we don't spend much time on the the great www because of the folks from the Psychic network spreading their used tea leaves everywhere. Our folks are out training dogs instead.

If some one reading this would like to really know anything about K9 Pro Sport, besides what I have posted we've been around in the real world since 1992 and you can see by the dog trainers that I work with what kind of organization it is. 

Got to go, I think the space ship is about to beam up Swami Tommy so I'm sure he'll have more stuff from the psychic network soon, stay tuned


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

A typical Butch response. Baseless accusations that I'm posting with a different name. Hopefully Manny will post with details to prove his or her identity and Butch will look like a buffoon.....again
Did you pull Jason Curtis (a decoy I used to worked with) out of the crowd at a trial in Louisiana to decoy a K9 Pro Sport trial because your decoy (and judge) didn't show and "certify" him on the spot? 
K9 Pro Sport has been around since 1992? So who are all the World Champions for the last 18 years?
"never having had a conversation with me or any of the officers of K9PS."
You mean forum conversations with Thad Stacy your former NW RD and registered sex offender don't count? LOL
What dog trainers are you working with? The only reputable trainers that are involved with K9 Pro Sports are guys from Denmark and Australia cause no one in the US takes you or K9 Pro Sports serious.
How many WDF members are there and how many trial or have
titled in K9 Pro Sports?
Clever posts about Psychic networks and Swami's only hide the truth for so long. LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*K9 Pro Sports trial video*

No one has to believe a word I say (type) Here is a video from a recent K9 Pro Sports trial



Draw your own conclusions


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: K9 Pro Sports trial video*



Thomas Barriano said:


> No one has to believe a word I say (type) Here is a video from a recent K9 Pro Sports trial
> 
> 
> 
> Draw your own conclusions


 
They give their dogs funny names just like you do, was that hot chick Maggie from Scotland ?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like k9 pro sport envy/ jealosy from somebody:razz:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

So Thomas has never been to a K9 pro sport event. Why is he always breaking your balls then? Maybe he is making a push to get everyone over to Mondio 


Butch Cappel said:


> Gerry, Swami Tommy has no idea if he is referring to another sport or me or K9 Pro Sports, never having been to any sort of K9PS event in his life, never having had a conversation with me or any of the officers of K9PS. Psychics aren't concerned about things like reality.
> 
> But I will answer his question about ..Wait I mean Mannys (yuk yuk) question about why he hasn't heard of K9PS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Sounds like k9 pro sport envy/ jealosy from somebody:razz:


Could be? but I just watched the video #-oand I have no idea what it was, there were dogs but I seen no ponies?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Could be? but I just watched the video #-oand I have no idea what it was, there were dogs but I seen no ponies?


The video isn't showing up on my phone!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Sounds like k9 pro sport envy/ jealosy from somebody:razz:



Tim,

You obviously have never attended a K9 Pro Sports trial OR seen a video. No one that has ever worked a real sport dog would be jealous of K9 Pro Sport. Thanks for the chuckle 

I'm ok with converting people to MR or FR or Schutzhund or any legitimate protection sport.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Tim,
> 
> You obviously have never attended a K9 Pro Sports trial OR seen a video. No one that has ever worked a real sport dog would be jealous of K9 Pro Sport. Thanks for the chuckle
> 
> I'm ok with converting people to MR or FR or Schutzhund or any legitimate protection sport.


Just F'ing with you LOL


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

*Re: K9 Pro Sports trial video*



Gerry Grimwood said:


> They give their dogs funny names just like you do, was that hot chick Maggie from Scotland ?


Just spotted this one, what's funny about that name?? I was traversing wikipedia.. I reckon Thomas may like this..... (not joining in Butch honest).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_protection_sports


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Well it’s a sort of slow Sunday and I remember back when Swami Tommy began his quest to destroy the evil K9PS empire one of the moderators said WDF members should answer questions if asked, so with a little time on my hands let me straighten out the latest from the psychic network.

You have to be real careful when reading this psychic stuff cause they usually talk in tongues so what they say sounds like one thing, but in reality it’s……………..…… well let me show you. 

Swami Tommy wrote; _“K9 Pro Sports: Lots of talk, not much walk
A good percentage of UScA Schutzhund trials bring over SV (German) Judges for local trials and don't call them "international" events.” 
_
You see Swami, I don’t actually call K9PS international events because we have the top military and police dog trainers from Europe and Australia as well as the U.S.A. to judge. I refer to it as an International event because we have K9 TEAMS from EUROPE, AUS, and THE U.S.A. COMPETING, and they have been doing so for six or seven years now. However if we wanted to go to the next level and hold an Extraterrestrial, trial we would call you first Swami! 

Now to just answer questions, as the Mod said I should do, next question; Swami wrote (cause he already predicted the answer) _“Did you pull Jason Curtis (a decoy I used to worked with) out of the crowd at a trial in Louisiana to decoy a K9 Pro Sport trial because your decoy (and judge) didn't show and "certify" him on the spot?” _

And the answer is NO! There that was simple……………………………………….. But not that much fun, so let’s have fun. First, I have never even been to a K9PS trial in Louisiana! So how the happy heck could I pull anyone out of a crowd? I keep telling you Swami super glue that crystal ball cause your getting baaaaad info. Second part “did I certify Jason Curtis on the spot?” Since I wasn’t there? Duuuh!? 

Now do I know Jason? Yes, and he has had to work your dog while decoying for some of the many clubs you have been a part of. He and I have spoken several times of your SchH shenanigans and you are amusing. I am sure, because we have several mutual acquaintances, Jason is an outstanding decoy but I have never set eyes on the man, kinda like you Swami. 

Moving on to the next statement/question; _“The only reputable trainers that are involved with K9 Pro Sports are guys from Denmark and Australia cause no one in the US takes you or K9 Pro Sports serious.”_ 
So dealing with the best trainers in Denmark and Australia is bad because????

As far as the U.S.? well, may I take a second to mention the third judge for the INTERNATIONAL K9PS event on Nov. 13? Bryant Arrington former Pres. Va. State Police Canine Assoc. retired, we worked with Bryant this past year and are looking forward to his assistance and association with K9 Pro Sports in the coming year. Swami, you may be geographically challenged but, Virginia is not in Denmark or Australia

Now where were we Swami? Something about reputable U.S. trainers and K9PS?

And lastly, as I keep pointing out, the Swami has never set eyes or even ears on a K9PS event or even me, I have never understood his fascination with K9PS or me and when I pointed that out in this thread he responded with this; 
_“You mean forum conversations with Thad Stacy your former NW RD and registered sex offender don't count? LOL”
_
I looked into some archived pages and had forgotten that you and Stacy were quite the team back then, real “computer compadres.” I always wondered how Stacy found K9PS, maybe it was you that told your “puter pal” about us? But to answer your question NO talking with Stacy only counts in your mind. 

Finally! Phones ringing, something to do, have some folks on the line about the Military World Championship results, no time to talk to any US trainers these days, Dang it! I’ll post the K9PS World Championship info as soon as we get it all together.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Word!.....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Butch , since you're answering questions . Quite awhile ago you posted a $100.00 challenge to anyone who could define what a PPD was . We had alot of people involved here and you never came back to say who , if anyone won or to give us all the answer . 

#1 Who won ? 

#2 What was the correct answer ?


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Jim, 
that was a K9PS MB contest and you had to post answers there. Sorry if that was not clear. It was also about the difference in training as well as the job or "mission" of a PPD. I think Terry Byrne of MD won.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Butch Cappel said:


> Jim,
> that was a K9PS MB contest and you had to post answers there. Sorry if that was not clear. It was also about the difference in training as well as the job or "mission" of a PPD. I think Terry Byrne of MD won.


Ok . since there was a discussion here also that you started could you answer my questions ? It may be informative to others here .

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBul...bucks-youll-ever-make-pp-vs-dog-sports-11258/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Butch Cappel said:


> Well it’s a sort of slow Sunday and I remember back when Swami Tommy began his quest to destroy the evil K9PS empire one of the moderators said WDF members should answer questions if asked, so with a little time on my hands let me straighten out the latest from the psychic network.
> 
> >The Swami shtick is getting old, when you sober up try to
> >come up with something different. There is NO need to destroy
> ...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Butch's comment:

Jim, 
that was a K9PS MB contest and you had to post answers there. Sorry if that was not clear. It was also about the difference in training as well as the job or "mission" of a PPD. I think Terry Byrne of MD won.

He was miss leading AGAIN wasn't he Jim. You should know better by now and I think you do. Then WHY was it posted on this forum?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

What is going on here is very clear. Thomas is trying to be logical and logical don’t work against crazy. Butch says his dogs know doggy kung fu and Thomas (and a few others) dont buy it. Your never gona win this with logic 
But its funny shit to read


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> What is going on here is very clear. Thomas is trying to be logical and logical don’t work against crazy. Butch says his dogs know doggy kung fu and Thomas (and a few others) dont buy it. Your never gona win this with logic
> But its funny shit to read


"logical don’t work against crazy"

Now you tell me?


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

What is doggy Kung-Fu? I would love to see this one. I've only seen videos of K9 Pro Sports and would like to see it in person. However, from the videos I was not impressed with the performances. Then again maybe those we just the poor performing dogs with defensive front teeth fear bites and I've yet to see the videos of the top performers. I'm going to keep an open mind. There are dog sports for everyone...those who want to train and excel at difficult tasks and those who want to just show up and compete for an easy title. To each its own.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Jones said:


> What is doggy Kung-Fu? I would love to see this one. I've only seen videos of K9 Pro Sports and would like to see it in person. However, from the videos I was not impressed with the performances. Then again maybe those we just the poor performing dogs with defensive front teeth fear bites and I've yet to see the videos of the top performers. I'm going to keep an open mind. There are dog sports for everyone...those who want to train and excel at difficult tasks and those who want to just show up and compete for an easy title. To each its own.


Mike,

I think Chris was spoofing Butch's K9 Pro Sports motto
http://www.k9prosportsonline.com/
K9 Pro Sports
"Martial Arts for Dogs"

"just the poor performing dogs with defensive front teeth fear bites and I've yet to see the videos of the top performers"

Those were the top performers


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I just typed in K9 pro sport on you tube,this has got to be a joke!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I just typed in K9 pro sport on you tube,this has got to be a joke!



Tim,

That's what I've been saying all along 
Here is a pointer on the K9 Pro Sports list to a video showing
I swear 
A doggy martial arts take down "taught exclusively at K9 Pro Sports"
http://members7.boardhost.com/k9ps/msg/1275230844.top
So the K9 Pro Sports anti car jacking technique
First you leave the passenger window open so the dog can jump in. Then you have a car thief who is willing to play tuggy, tuggy
with no threat or confrontation and wait for you to leash your dog up and give 3-4 leash corrections and X out commands.
I'm not 100% sure but I believe the handler in the video is
actually Butch hisself


----------



## ISH MOORE (Apr 29, 2009)

I was at this trial were Butch had the Beer can in his hand and it was water. The reason they used the beer can was in real life a person may run into a drunk person that may get aggressive with you. The dog may associate the smell with that.

Most people who compete in sports like Sch & PSA are not top competitors and they don't look sharp or pass. PSA most people fail. I have seen outstanding dog and handler teams in K9PS. They are few like most sports.

I am Pro everything. I like all the protection sports to each it's own. They all develop a certain type of dog. Depends on what you like. Just my 2cents. I hope you guys have fun going at it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ish,

I will take you at your word that you are Pro everything.
However Mr Cappel has a long history of hype and unfulfilled 
promises. A couple of years ago Butch announced an agreement with http://accjt.org/
Where K9 Pro Sports members were going to have the opportunity to train like the police K9 trainers......I haven't heard anything lately?

I agree that most sport competitors don't really look all that accomplished. You just have to look at any of my trial videos to see that 
The difference is, there are tons of videos of Schutzhund and Ring Sport competitors who are at the higher level. There are trial results published. Butch claims to have had 6-7 years of international competitors at K9 Pro Sports events and has so far NOT provided any trial results proving his claim. I have yet to see ANY K9 Pro Sports trial video (even the "World Championship) that lives up to the hype. 

You seem to be an honest man, I'll be surprised if you're still
in K9 Pro Sports in three years 





ISH MOORE said:


> I was at this trial were Butch had the Beer can in his hand and it was water. The reason they used the beer can was in real life a person may run into a drunk person that may get aggressive with you. The dog may associate the smell with that.
> 
> Most people who compete in sports like Sch & PSA are not top competitors and they don't look sharp or pass. PSA most people fail. I have seen outstanding dog and handler teams in K9PS. They are few like most sports.
> 
> I am Pro everything. I like all the protection sports to each it's own. They all develop a certain type of dog. Depends on what you like. Just my 2cents. I hope you guys have fun going at it.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Lordy, Lordy, Swami Tommy, I guess you found the crack in your crystal ball, so your going back to history, to find a _Something_ to put up against the evil K9PS empire. I know when you do a _slip and fall_ bad back thing, for an early retirement, life can get boring and I wouldn't want to deny the disabled some entertainment so now that I am finished training dogs let's see what K9PS news I can entertain you with. 

Swami Tommy asked:_A couple of years ago Butch announced an agreement Where K9 Pro Sports members were going to have the opportunity to train like the police K9 trainers......I haven't heard anything lately?_

Butch answers; That would be because you are* NOT* one of those K9PS members, we do a lot of fun stuff but we don't have bad backs!  For K9PS information try *joining* K9PS.

S.T. said; _Butch claims to have had 6-7 years of international competitors at K9 Pro Sports events and has so far NOT provided any trial results proving his claim_

Butch answered; Dang it! We gave out all those trophies to the guys from Europe, Scandanavia, and Australia at those K9 Pro Sports Award Banquets, then of course, we had a complete standings listing, on our message board, and we sent out the final standings to members in our newsletter, and you don't know who all these foreigners are? OH that's right, your *not* a K9 Pro Sports member  So...........DUH!

Lastly S.T. said to poster Ish; _You seem to be an honest man, I'll be surprised if you're still in K9 Pro Sports in three years_

Dang Ish, two years down, one more to go to make three, but Swami will never know if you make the next year, because he has nothing to do with K9PS, except of course trying to throw lightning bolts at us from his Star ship. Keep them tea leaves seeping Swami

New K9PS WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP announcement coming soon so get ready for a lot more from the Psychic Network.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Butch Cappel said:


> Lordy, Lordy, Swami Tommy, I guess you found the crack in your crystal ball, so your going back to history, to find a _Something_ to put up against the evil K9PS empire. I know when you do a _slip and fall_ bad back thing, for an early retirement, life can get boring and I wouldn't want to deny the disabled some entertainment so now that I am finished training dogs let's see what K9PS news I can entertain you with.
> 
> Swami Tommy asked:_A couple of years ago Butch announced an agreement Where K9 Pro Sports members were going to have the opportunity to train like the police K9 trainers......I haven't heard anything lately?_
> 
> ...


Silly Butch slapping his gums about something he knows nothing about. "Bad back and slip and fall"? WTF are you talking about?
Oh I get it now, you have to pay to join to learn who wins or places at any K9 Pro Sports trial as opposed to any legitimate
dog sport where it is public knowledge ,readily available and doesn't require a secret decoder ring LOL.
I know your reading comprehension suffers when you've hoisted a few civil agitation distractions AKA Budweisers but I said I'd be surprised if Ish was still involved in K9 Pro Sports in three years NOT that he'd in involved a total of three years. 
Complete standings on the message board? BS The K9 Pro Sports message board is not member restricted and you haven't had any complete yearly standing or trial results in years (if ever)
"training like police K9 trainers" It isn't going to be through the
http://accjt.org/ American Council for Criminal Justice training
where you used to have K9 Pro Sports listed as a sponsor and were providing trials. What happened there Butch?

You're just back from "training"? I just put a Mondio Ring Brevet on my DS last weekend and an STP I on my Dobermann
two weeks before. Real tests before impartial judges not internet BS that you're so good at.
Looking into my crystal ball......I predict that we'll never see a complete K9 Pro Sports trial video and that if three dogs show up for the K9 Pro Sports World Championship Butch will still embellish the story to make it sound like the recent WUSV LMAO


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Speaking of the WUSV what do you think of the videos popping up from this years event Butch, what goes through your head when you see what some of these teams are capable of.
This guy ain't no pussy and nether is this dog www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWYqtHQGw1c&feature=player_embedded
ain't nothing manufactured that ain't there or you ain't riding with this guy. I can almost guarantee it.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

You two need to start your own forum for bashing each other. Most of us get tired of the same old childish crap. 
This argument is over.
DFrost


----------

